# Disintegrating Tin Foil



## scott lambert (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey folks. Not a full time caterer but a side project that I love. I do BBQ and Cajun. I wondered if anyone can help me with this problem. A lot of times I will store things in the hotel pans covered in tin foil in the smoker using it as my warmer. Ive read that acidic, or salty foods can react with the foil and cause the little holes in the foil. My question is how can you keep this from happening?cling wrap under the foil? Will that be okay with hot pans? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

It will, but I prefer parchment paper.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

You can try heavy duty tin foil if you aren't using it already. A lot more durable than the normal kind.


----------

